# What mobile phone



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I currently have an iPhone 8, upgraded from a 7. Before that i had always been an LG user and only changed because the wife suggested i should try an iphone.

So my dilemma is this, when it's due for upgrade again, do i go for the iPhone11 and keep my series 2 watch or do i swap to an Android phone and have to buy a different watch? And which would be the best phone to go for if i go Android? Huawei? Samsung? LG?

Advice and opinions welcome


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Do you not like the iPhone? If you like it then I can’t see any reason to go back to an android phone. 

I’ve always been an iPhone user but have an android phone for work, a Samsung, and I hate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It's okay, just considering all the options that's all


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

Bit like do you buy pepsi or coca cola... Each have pros and cons.

Until recently I would have said Huawei / Honor all the way but with trump's war against the company they aren't being supported by Google and I've not seen their own operating system yet.

I have a mid range Samsung A70 which is a decent all rounder but the camera is pretty poor especially when compared to Honor View 10

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

astra-bertone said:


> Bit like do you buy pepsi or coca cola... Each have pros and cons.
> 
> Until recently I would have said Huawei / Honor all the way but with trump's war against the company they aren't being supported by Google and I've not seen their own operating system yet.
> 
> ...


That was my thinking, the Huawei is a good phone but if Google wont provide updates then before long it will become obsolete. 
My wife got pushed into getting a Galaxy A20 or something when she wanted to change to EE so thats put her off somewhat as she wanted a P30 Pro so she is leaning back towards an iPhone.
I'm not so sure, hence why i asked for opinions.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Oneplus phones. I'd suggest checking those out.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I jumped from iPhone 6 to 11 and have series 2 watch. Simply brilliant, great battery camera excellent easy to use. 

I have android for work and hate it with a passion.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Samsung S8+ to S10+ are very good phones


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to throw a curve ball in.
In May, my 4 yr old OnePlus 3 camera failed.
Being a tight git who expects everything to last forever I was gutted.
So I decided not to buy a top tier phone and got a Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 from eGlobal for £160.
Specs are good enough for me to not notice any performance lag.
4gb ram, 128gb memory, dual SIM/sd slot.
The screen is not AMOLED but I don't actually notice unless I place both side by side.
However, the camera performance is outstanding.
This review comparing the camera with an IPhone X and a Canon DSLR sold it for me.
No optical stabilization but the digital image stabilization is unbelievable as the review shows.






You won't find any accessories in your local Tesco, but plenty of cheap accessories on eBay.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Huawei p20 pro is amazing and much cheaper than a iphone

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

pt1 said:


> Huawei p20 pro is amazing and much cheaper than a iphone
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


^^^^^This and you also get the Google updates

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally I’d stick with iPhone, & I’m not saying that from someone who likes Apple.

But, you’ll have the same dilemma if you go down the Android route in that which watch will you go for?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Naddy37 said:


> Personally I'd stick with iPhone, & I'm not saying that from someone who likes Apple.
> 
> But, you'll have the same dilemma if you go down the Android route in that which watch will you go for?


If i was to go back to Android then the watch side of it is easy and far far far cheaper than upgrading the apple watch - because lets face it, before long they will stop updating the older models to make you buy a new one.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i bought a unlocked iphone 11 straight from apple. interest free £32 month. sim only deal from tesco, £10 a month. 

always been happy with iphone, pay more but they work and i'd rather pay £10 a month more for an easier life using a phone i know. hook line and sinker arent i!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Doesn't sound like you are especially tied to apple muzzer; although the watch thing is the kicker. I switched from android to apple last Christmas because I wanted the apple watch. I'm using an iphone XR which is great and very similar to the iphone 11. If you are used to the screen quality of the iphone 8 you'll be fine with the 11, but the oled screen on the pro version (or pretty much all decent android phones) are the bees knees.
If you don't really use the apple watch for much else than notifications then it's not a big deal to to replace with an android watch. But you know they do much more than that.
If you stick with apple, the 11 would be good, the pro, better with ace screen but there's also rumours of a new iphone SE that might be cool. You don't say when your upgrade is.... iphone 12 will be out in September.
If you wanna switch to android, the OnePlus 7 series get a good write-up. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Upgrade is due May so before the 12 is due out.
I do use the watch for a lot of stuff, monitoring exercise, weather etc so i do use it....or let me put it like this.
I have 6 chronographs in a watch case yet i wear the apple watch daily.

I’ll see what is coming out as the Galaxy 11 is due out Feb and i might wait for the iPhone 12 specs to be released before choosing but all opinions and comments/advise is welcome.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

After a few iPhones the last being a seven which I owned for two years, was a great phone and reluctant to get rid.

Brought a p20 pro about 12 months and has been issue free. Still miss the iPhone for some reason.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

After 10+ years of Apple I went from a 6s to a P30 Pro earlier in the year, just before Trump threw his toys out the pram and filled me with regret. However, existing phones will continue to receive Google updates but new releases will be on Huawei's own platform. This issue will likely affect all Chinese phones, so Honour, Xiaomi etc all carry a risk. 

Took some getting used to going back to Android, Huawei's EMUI is a bit pants, so Novalauncher is a must. Either way, probably not as bad as the Samsung o/s. But now I've tweaked it and got my round Android, I would find it hard to justify the cost of going back to Apple. 

Apple just does things, some apps are more polished (FB for example), there's not a vast difference between Android and Apple these days, they each steal off each other, but Android is vastly more flexible. 

On the watch front though, the Apple watch always scores well so this may be step back if you go Android. I've got the Samsung Galaxy watch, really like it, although maybe a little limited due to Samsung Tizen o/s. My lad has the Fossil Gen 5 with the stainless strap and that's a really nice looking watch running Wear o/s.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I got a Huawei Mate 20 Pro about 6 months ago and it's the best phone I've ever had. Takes AMAZING pictures and the battery life is immense. Bought the phone outright, then have a sim only deal for £10pm

Bought the wife an iPhone XS for her birthday and it looks like every other iPhone she's ever had.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought my wife an iPhone 11 for Xmas and I received the Samsung Galaxy note10 +5g, Having played with both sets, I’m still the Android fan and the wife is iOS. It just seems to be, we like what we like. Neither of us can argue who has the better phone lol.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's all about your priorities these days. Camera? Value for money? Longevity? Performance? Ease of use? Battery life? Compatibility? Sound quality?

You have to decide which of those is most important to you and go from there.

Saying that, all the flagships these days are excellent phones and are fast, have decent battery life and a great camera. So much so that some 'mid range' phones perform as well as a top spec phone and you can save yourself a good chunk of cash.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

I have the same experience most people seem to have. 
I have had every iPhone since the Huawei p20 came out. 
I wanted to switch to android especially the Huawei because I could get a phone that simulated the iPhone, lock screen, app appearance etc but cost me £20 cheaper. Essentially I have a skin on that looks like an IPhone. 
This was another draw to me the way I can change my keyboard, change the theme, do what I wanted. 

ATM I am also in the same boat. 
I'm ready to upgrade but unsure whether I want another Huawei. Not to do with USA or anything, just because phones keep bloody getting bigger!! 
I'm looking at the iPhone 11 pro only because it's smaller. 

The Huawei camera tho kicks ass
The wife also has an iphone 11 so is smitten. 

Again like others, I don't think you can buy a bad phone anymore , just different 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Can someone explain what the Huawei and Google issue exactly means? I've been thinking of upgrading from my s7 for a while now and really fancied going over to P20 but reading comments about Google it's making me rethink. I use Google maps as sat nav almost daily in work so would that be affected? Tend not to use Google search engine as my searches start cropping up on our laptop and other devices. Nothing dodgy just things like wife's Xmas/birthday etc. Wife struggles with that, I could have wrote a list of my Xmas presents just from suggestions that kept popping up on my phone throughout December😀


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Google has said it will no longer support the likes of Huawei or any brand of phone made in China with updates beyond the phones already made. It's all over a row over Huawei's refusal to build in a backdoor so the phones can be read by anyone with access to the backdoor. Trump threw his toys out the pram and Google followed suit. 
Comments were made about the Chinese being allowed to spy on you, of course the Americans would _never_ do that


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer said:


> Comments were made about the Chinese being allowed to spy on you, of course the Americans would _never_ do that


It's a tad ironic that every 'smart' device spys on you anyway. And a major player in that, Google, throws the toys out the pram :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

JordanE said:


> I'm ready to upgrade but unsure whether I want another Huawei. Not to do with USA or anything, just because phones keep bloody getting bigger!!
> I'm looking at the iPhone 11 pro only because it's smaller.


If you want a small iPhone, sit tight for a few months; rumours an iPhone SE2 might drop.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Shiny said:


> After 10+ years of Apple I went from a 6s to a P30 Pro earlier in the year, just before Trump threw his toys out the pram and filled me with regret. However, existing phones will continue to receive Google updates but new releases will be on Huawei's own platform. This issue will likely affect all Chinese phones, so Honour, Xiaomi etc all carry a risk.
> 
> Took some getting used to going back to Android, Huawei's EMUI is a bit pants, so Novalauncher is a must. Either way, probably not as bad as the Samsung o/s. But now I've tweaked it and got my round Android, I would find it hard to justify the cost of going back to Apple.
> 
> ...


Great answer Shiny not the typical apple fan boy reply.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

THE CHAMP said:


> Great answer Shiny not the typical apple fan boy reply.


They both have good and bad points and there isn't a lot between them these days. Even my home screen is laid out the same as it was on my IP6s, but with the added bonus of the old HD2 clock widget.

With regard to Google, from what i read they weren't too happy with Trump's decision on the trade embargo, Chinese phones are a massive market. So much so that Huawei's response was to just release their own version of Google services.

It's not just Google maps and the browser that are under threat though, it is any Google service, so that includes the Google Play Store, Youtube etc. Huawei do have their own app store, but it is nowhere near as good and there will be lots of apps that are inaccesible.

Google also own a big share in Android so there is also a threat that Andoid will not be available. The P40 is rumoured to be released with Huawei's own version of Google services (app store, maps, email, youtube etc) but still on Android.

Google have a temporary licence to trade with Huawei which means that, for the time being, existing phones will continue to be provided with updates and, in particular, security updates. There is always the threat this may cease at some point.

The trouble is, from what I understand, Google will be the biggest losers as Huawei (and Honor) are massive in the East and, globally, now sell more phones than Apple. Factor in Xiaomi and combined they outsell Samsung.

Huawei will just continue to develop their own software and services and stick the finger up to the US. This may not be a bad thing, Google is always listening and it is funny how advertising recommendations often seem to reflect recent conversations.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Good thread, seem's the 5G factor has not been a concern so far.. I'm surprised.
Being one that loves a gadget, changing phones is not one of my priorities, but I fancy the change.
Deliberating to change from IP7 to either 11 or 11pro. Can I decide, nah!
No personal appetite for a bigger screen one bit. 5.8 feels so natural in my hand. 
Did think the 6.1 11 and the cost was 6/4 fav, then when I tried it feels too big and unnatural in hand, price is good. 5.8 Pro then, should be the one and comes with €/£ 300 more. ummm.
Thought I had decided on the latter, but then if 5G coverage is fairly close ..... you know the rest on Apple dilemma on modems.
It all seems the time to be waiting now. 
Faced with justifying over a grand with a possible change imminent just doesn't seem clever at all.:wall:
Is anyone else seeing it this way?


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

I upgraded since my previous comment and went with the IP11 Pro. 
Smaller in my hand and went through Apple so got a cracking sim only deal in the January sale now. 
Looks like I’m happy for 2 years until something amazing comes along. 
5g for me wasn’t a factor. Having WiFi calling back is enough for my needs. My Huawei didn’t support it for some reason 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, i was holding off until i was due to upgrade in may but last night whilst browsing the MyO2 app, i got offered a free upgrade now. They were pushing very hard for me to go with the iPhone 11 but i've dodged that and am going with the Huawei P30.

I know it means buying a new watch and i've found a cheap alternative for now, same goes with the case as i have a UAG case on my iPhone 8 but for now, i've got a cheaper alternative coming.
Why the cheaper alternatives? The watch i really want is a couple of hundred quid and i have two holidays to pay off until Feb of next year and thats why i've gone with a cheaper case for now.

Updates to follow as things unfold.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Same as me ^^^^ yesterday I decided to put off upgrading my iPhone 7 as previous comments on 11 or 11 pro. Just couldn't get that feeling that that tells me to do it.
Apple will be releasing their new phone in September, that's a dot on the card, they always do that month. It is reported by the usual reliable sources it will be the 12 and possible 5G ready. 5.4" and 6.1" and a 6.7":doublesho rather have an iPad.
Apple are amid sourcing .. is that a word.... amid trying to source a modem, which has probably been addressed by now.
Going to be patient and whatever the released model is, that will be the one I am going to be ready to buy.
I'm psyched up for that now and will patiently wait. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought the official Huawei clear fronted case for my P30 Pro and i don't like it, makes holding the phone difficult.

Bought a Snakehide case in the end which is really good quality, as long as you like an old man leather flip case


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm getting a Spigen case for mine.

So far so good, a couple of apps i want to use it wont let me install for some reason, systmonline being one and Red BullTV being the other and it didn't fully update Google Photos so i've lost quite a few which is annoying but so far i'm glad i switched back to Android and the P30.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I went with the Google Pixel 4XL at the start of the week. I'm still getting to grips with the change after years of Samsung, but it does seem good. 

I didn't realise that Goggle phones don't support Miracast. I've had to buy a Chromecast too. 

Those USB C leads aren't half pricey for a good one.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I went with the Google Pixel 4XL at the start of the week. I'm still getting to grips with the change after years of Samsung, but it does seem good.
> 
> I didn't realise that Goggle phones don't support Miracast. I've had to buy a Chromecast too.
> 
> Those USB C leads aren't half pricey for a good one.


I Bought x3 1m USB-C leads from ebay for less than £3. All work fine (charge/data). To me a data lead either works or it doesn't, no point in spending more. Fo Hifi interconnects - that's a differnt story.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> I Bought x3 1m USB-C leads from ebay for less than £3. All work fine (charge/data). To me a data lead either works or it doesn't, no point in spending more. Fo Hifi interconnects - that's a differnt story.


Do you have a link?

Cheap leads I've bought in the past have been poor. They don't perform well and don't last. I also bought leads that claimed to be genuine Samsung and they fell apart in no time. They were clearly counterfeit.

It's only the better quality leads that promise to be USB3.0 for faster data transfer.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Muzzer, i'd recommend installing Novalauncher, much more user friendly than the EMUI. I think i paid a couple of quid to upgrade Novalauncher so it has little red circle notifications on the app icons just like on the iphone.

I tend to buy braided Anker cables, not too expensive and always good quality.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Muzzer, i'd recommend installing Novalauncher, much more user friendly than the EMUI. I think i paid a couple of quid to upgrade Novalauncher so it has little red circle notifications on the app icons just like on the iphone.
> 
> I tend to buy braided Anker cables, not too expensive and always good quality.


Hmmm....i have those little red circles already using EMUI but i'll bear it in mind for the future once i get used to the phone :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Muzzer, i'd recommend installing Novalauncher, much more user friendly than the EMUI. I think i paid a couple of quid to upgrade Novalauncher so it has little red circle notifications on the app icons just like on the iphone.
> 
> I tend to buy braided Anker cables, not too expensive and always good quality.


I've bought Anker leads and power banks before and they have always been good. I've got leads that are supposed to arrive today. It's just their normal ones for the car to suit my current charger.

Anker's USB C to C Thunderbolt leads to suit fast charging and data transfer are £27. :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Got the standard Anker lead today. The charge time is massively worse. It looks to be more than double the time. The phone highlights it's just charging rather than fast charging.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Got the standard Anker lead today. The charge time is massively worse. It looks to be more than double the time. The phone highlights it's just charging rather than fast charging.


Fast charging requires a fast charger that is compatible with the processor in the device.

I *think* the Pixels all use Qualcomm Snapdragon processors, so need a Qualcomm fast charger to enable fast charging mode to kick in.

Otherwise it will only charge at normal speeds.

Doesn't have to be the official Pixel charger, but does need to be based on Qualcomm Quick Charge tech - i know sone Samsung and Asus chargers do this + other labelled as Quick Charge 1.0 through 4.0, as its backwardly compatible.

The cable doesn't / shouldnt make a difference as far as i am aware. Its the device / charger relationship.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was the correct charger I was using. 

I do wonder if the slower speed charging will help with long-term battery life.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kerr said:


> It was the correct charger I was using.
> 
> I do wonder if the slower speed charging will help with long-term battery life.


Possibly, but the device should only fast charge within certain limits, not all the time. It should stop fast charging at about 85% and switch to notmal slow charging.

It basically allows the battery to get a bit hotter than normally allowed for a controlled period.

Personally i think the biggest killer of battery life is all the unneccesary background tasks that run constantly to enable push notifications.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Cheap leads I've bought in the past have been poor. They don't perform well and don't last. I also bought leads that claimed to be genuine Samsung and they fell apart in no time. They were clearly counterfeit.
> 
> It's only the better quality leads that promise to be USB3.0 for faster data transfer.


£3.78 for 3. I've been using them since November - no issues.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223333611455


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Well the spigen cass turned up and i think i prefer it to the UAG case i had on the iPhone.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So far so good, had to buy a glass screen protector as it looked like the screen had a hairline scratch and the screen had an orange peel effect around the area but it doesn't seem to have affected the overall operation of the phone and hasn't spread.

Different way of navigating the screen to an iPhone but it is fun finding this out.


----------

